# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Snel vermageren met kruiden

## FRANCOIS580

*Snel vermageren wil iedereen die iets aan zijn of haar overgewicht wilt doen. Snel vermageren doe je verantwoord en gezond, op een natuurlijke manier. En wat is er gezonder dan kruiden? Kruiden, dat is puur natuur. Ze laten je niet alleen relatief snel gewicht verliezen, ze hebben tegelijk ook een heilzame werking. Welke kruiden doen je snel vermageren?* 

Natuurlijk afvallen is gezond en verantwoord vermageren. En wat is er natuurlijker dan kruiden? Wil je iets doen aan je overgewicht en snel vermageren zonder jojo effect? Dan beschik je over heel wat kruiden om gezond en snel af te slanken. Kruiden met een gunstige invloed op je overgewicht bestaan in vier groepen:

*Natuurlijke eetlustremmers:* door het gebruik van natuurlijke eetlustremmers grijp je veel minder vlug naar zoete, calorierijke en ongezonde tussendoortjes
*Stimulerende kruiden:* geven je de nodige energie om goed te functioneren. Door het dagelijks gebruik van deze kruiden zal je extra vet verbranden en overgewicht verliezen
*Natuurlijke vochtafdrijvende kruiden:* voeren versneld het vocht af dat je lichaam vast houd en zo voor overgewicht zorgt
*Kruiden voor een betere spijsvertering:* zorgen niet alleen voor een goede spijsvertering, maar tegelijk voor een gezonde darmflora en een vlotte stoelgang

*Natuurlijke, eetlustremmende kruiden*

Voeding rijk aan voedingsvezels zijn de beste natuurlijke eetlustremmers.Deze vezels zetten uit in je maag en zorgen op die manier voor ene langer verzadigd gevoel. Dat heeft voor gevolg dat je honger langer uitblijft, waardoor je automatisch minder eet en overgewicht verliest.

De beste natuurlijke eetlustremmers zijn: water, groenten en fruit, lijnzaad, citroensap, rode pepers groene thee, eieren, en kaneel

Kruiden voor meer energie

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 - leefnugezonder.be

----------

